# v kalhotách / v kalhotech



## Encolpius

Používá se v kalhotech v obecné hovorové češtině nebo je to nějaký regionalismus? Děkuji.


----------



## bibax

Celý článek o botech a kalhotech najdeš zde.

Správně je samozřejmě v botách a kalhotách, jedn. č. bota a kalhota je rodu ženského.


----------



## Encolpius

Děkuji, velice užitečný a zajímavý článek.


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

ano, přesně tak, jak uvedl uživatel Bibax. 

Jenom avšak pro úplnost: Je nutno říci, že jednotné číslo od slova "*kalhoty*" neexistuje  ("_Máš pěkné kalhoty_." (tzn. ?jedny? x ?patery?), či "_Kolik máš těch nových kalhot?_" (tj. ?jedny? x ?patery?), neboť se jedná o "*podstatné jméno pomnožné *(lat. "plurale tantum")", ano. Od slova *boty *(plurál) naopak jednotné číslo utvořiti lze ("jedna/levá/pravá bota" - "tvoje boty").

Odůvodnění:
- rod ženský, 6. pád plurálu/množného čísla (botách)

S poděkováním,
Bohemos


----------



## bibax

Bohemos said:


> Je nutno říci, že jednotné číslo od slova "*kalhoty*" neexistuje  ...


Ale existuje. Kalhota je nohavice. Je to i ve slovnících.

Rimbaud: Ma bohême
*Mon unique culotte* avait un large trou.
- Petit Poucet rêveur, j'égrenais dans ma course
...
Široce roztrženou měl jsem *kalhotu*,
Paleček zasněný, já louskal jsem si v běhu
... (překlad Karla Čapka)


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

ano, *nohavice *je v naprostém pořádku, proti té vůbec nic, Bibaxi, nenamítám, nic nemám )! A jsem i dokonce rád, že ji můžeme ve slovnících ještě najíti, ale s nespisovným slovem "*kalhota (singulár)*" mám již problém :-(!  O spisovný tvar se tedy zcela jistě nejedná, to ani náhodou, byť se s ním můžeme - u babiček, maminek, dětí - setkat! Neříkám, že ho nelze zaslechnout. Viz matka říká dítěti: _"Teda, ty máš ale špinavou kalhotu."_, ale spisovný tvar to není, si nemohu pomoci!

A co se týče překladu, zajímaly by mě i jiné, třeba ty současné (stejné pasáže)... 

S poděkováním,
Bohemos


----------



## Encolpius

Zajímavý komentář ohledně té kalhoty....lahůdka pro jazykozpytce...


----------



## bibax

To se dá dohledat.

A kalhotami též už nebyl jsem si jist.
Dál, snivý Paleček, jsem rýmy louskal vchodě,
... (Fr. Hrubín)

Mé prasklé kalhoty se splaskly v chumáč děr.
Zasněný Paleček, já louskal jsem si v běhu
... (V. Nezval)


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

no, ale tady již je vidět "mírné odchýlení" od původního překladu Čapka. Následující dva překlady, viz níže Hrubín a Nezval, se už drží spisovného úzu, Čapek to pojal trochu "lidově", řekněme...  Překlad je ale také disciplína umělecká, to se musí zase nechat, kde je dovoleno mnohé. Nevím, jak dobře uměl francouzsky, evidentně ale ano, nebyl-li při překladu ovlivněn třeba francouzštinou samotnou (=> lexikální srovnání "kalhot" v ČJ a FJ), či jen chtěl dát/vtisknout svému překladu osobitou tvář, lidový/dobový rozměr etc. Ale v posledních dvou českých překladech je uveden "plurál", nikoliv Čapkův "singulár"! Jinými slovy řečeno, Čapek zvolil nohavici, ostatní kalhoty jako celek...


Vzájemné porovnání:

a) *Karel* *Čapek *- "kalhota" (singulár) - nespisovné, neexistuje
- plurál existuje: kalhoty

x

b) *František* *Hrubín *-  uvedeno jest "kalhotami"  -  plurál, 7. pád (instrumentál); nikoliv "kalhotou"
c) *Vítězslav* *Nezval *- uvedeno jest "mé prasklé kalhoty" - plurál, 1. pád (nominativ); nikoliv "kalhota"

S poděkováním, 
Bohemos


----------



## ilocas2

Já používám "v kalhotech" víc než "v kalhotách".


----------

